

College can be tuition-free.  We did the math. - lacksconfidence
http://strikedebt.org/how-far-to-free/

======
lutusp
Interesting argument, but the remedy will never be applied from the top (i.e.
by means of laws). The reason? Ivy League schools are expensive for a reason
-- to reinforce the illusion that being born rich means you're a better,
higher-quality person, not part of the riff-raff. Harvard will never accept
this.

Also, the declining economic benefit of an advanced degree might by itself
reduce the cost of higher education, by means of well-understood economic
forces.

